# Milan, sfuma Strootman



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2012)

Aggiornamento 10 maggio
Secondo di Marzio sfuma la possiblità di vedere Strootman al Milan. Il centrocampista si trasferirà in inghilterra o al Chelsea o al Manchester United per circa 22 milioni.





Aggiornamento 24 aprile 
Secondo il portale Inside Futbol il Milan starebbe studiando la strategia per portare Strootman a Milano e potrebbe offrire Urby Emanuleson (più soldi ovviamente) per il centrocampista olandese.

Aggiornamento 20 marzo
Strootman a Algemeen Dagblad ha parlato dichiarato: "Qualche volta guardo alle partite di Champions League è penso: questo sì che è un livello difficile! Altre volte invece sono meno impressionato. Ad ogni finestra di mercato ci sono dei club che sono interessati, ma dovrebbero contattarmi".



5 marzo 2013 
Secondo il sussidiario Il Milan sta pensando a uno scambio: Strootman al Milan e Emanuelson al PSV Eindhoven.



Giungono dalle pagine del portale voetbalzone.nl nuove indiscrezioni relative all'interessamento da parte della dirigenza del Milan nei confronti di Kevin Strootman (22), versatile e dinamico centrocampista del PSV Eindhoven e della nazionale olandese. Attualmente legato ai colori biancorossoneri fino al 2016 e ritenuto al momento incedibile dalla dirigenza, il giocatore è seguito da numerosi club europei (dal Valencia all'Amburgo, dallo Schalke 04 al Liverpool); stando a quanto riportato, il Diavolo sarebbe pronto a mettere sul tavolo circa 13 milioni di euro per il cartellino di Strootman, il cui valore potrebbe però aumentare ulteriormente da qui fino al termine della stagione appena iniziata.


Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2012)

13? Abbiamo 13 mln? Non credo proprio


----------



## Doctore (13 Settembre 2012)

Qui se non sono banane non si compra nessuno...il milan ha una squadra che puo arrivare in zona uefa(spero di sbagliarmi eh) senza i soldi dell accesso alla champions non si sa nemmeno se possiamo tenere certi giocatori.Cmq alla prossima estate il gallo dira come sempre


----------



## GioNF (13 Settembre 2012)

Magari Strootman, magari.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2012)

Un anno di apprendistato con MVB e poi è nostro


----------



## iceman. (13 Settembre 2012)

No ma ci sto credendo.. sisi..


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2012)

se figurati, ormai a sti nomi non ci credo manco piu, troppo cari per noi


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] un favore: fonte sempre alla fine dell'articolo. Senza link, solo la scritta. Thanks


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Settembre 2012)

finchè un giocatore non sará ufficialmente nostro non crederò piu a nulla


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2012)

Ripeto: Il fatto che la maggior parte delle notizie di mercato riguardanti il Milan escano a mercato chiuso fa capire quale sia la reale situazione. Chi vuol capire capisca.


----------



## GioNF (13 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ripeto: Il fatto che la maggior parte delle notizie di mercato riguardanti il Milan escano a mercato chiuso fa capire quale sia la reale situazione. Chi vuol capire capisca.



Galliani pianifica accuratamente, fin dal primo settembre, il mercato dell'estate successiva?


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Galliani pianifica accuratamente, fin dal primo settembre, il mercato dell'estate successiva?


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ripeto: Il fatto che la maggior parte delle notizie di mercato riguardanti il Milan escano a mercato chiuso fa capire quale sia la reale situazione. Chi vuol capire capisca.



Il mercato non è mai chiuso.....


----------



## sheva90 (13 Settembre 2012)

Ma che si fumano?


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il mercato non è mai chiuso.....


Per noi si


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per noi si



Secondo me i veri affari si fanno trattando a mercato "ufficiale" chiuso.


----------



## DexMorgan (13 Settembre 2012)

Su Strootman ci siamo, resta solo da capire se veramente vogliamo investire quei soldi, perchè per averceli, li abbiamo.
Vedremo.


----------



## DannySa (13 Settembre 2012)

Da pagare in 13 anni con ingaggio pagato a metà dal Psv finché non liberiamo un ingaggio pesante.


----------



## Brain84 (13 Settembre 2012)

Lo prenderei anche domani. Il problema è che non c'è una lira


----------



## The Ripper (13 Settembre 2012)




----------



## S T B (13 Settembre 2012)

Galliani ha il terrore delle sessioni di mercato...


----------



## DexMorgan (13 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi, i soldi ci sono. Non veniamoci a raccontare storie.

Manca il volere di spendere, perchè di soldi, se ci fosse la volontà, ne abbiamo eccome.


----------



## raducioiu (13 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, i soldi ci sono. Non veniamoci a raccontare storie.
> 
> Manca il volere di spendere, perchè di soldi, se ci fosse la volontà, ne abbiamo eccome.



Ma cosa intendi? Che quest'anno avremo un'utile di 100 milioni ? 
O per "noi" intendi Berlusconi?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Settembre 2012)

Magari arrivasse, è un grandissimo giocatore. Ma con De Jong quella posizione è occupata, ma tanto.. Non arriverà, non mi pongo nemmeno il problema tattico.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2012)

Mah,oramai anche prendere un Moscardello è una sofferenza atroce.Per Strootman manco credo che possa arrivare,è troppo bravo,forte e costoso per i nostri canoni!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mah,oramai anche prendere un Moscardello è una sofferenza atroce.Per Strootman manco credo che possa arrivare,è troppo bravo,forte e costoso per i nostri canoni!



Magari se parte qualcuno.....


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Magari se parte qualcuno.....



Mah,infatti se partissero Binho,Pato,Boateng,EL92,Bojan,De Jong,Acerbi,Abate e De Sciglio forse qualche speranza ce l'abbiamo!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mah,infatti se partissero Binho,Pato,Boateng,EL92,Bojan,De Jong,Acerbi,Abate e De Sciglio forse qualche speranza ce l'abbiamo!



Il secondo che hai detto.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2012)

Io intendevo la cessione simultanea di tutti quelli citati.Con la cessione dell'oramai defunto Arra-Pato al massimo ristrutturano il solito nuraghe!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io intendevo la cessione simultanea di tutti quelli citati.Con la cessione dell'oramai defunto Arra-Pato al massimo ristrutturano il solito nuraghe!



Intanto si risparmierebbe l'ingaggio.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Intanto si risparmierebbe l'ingaggio.



Blu ma se quest'anno tra ingaggi e cartellini abbiamo risparmiato oltre 200 mln e solo 20 sono stati investiti,ma per prendere l'olandese,che ne costa quasi 15,basterebbe solo la cessione del fracicone???


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Blu ma se quest'anno tra ingaggi e cartellini abbiamo risparmiato oltre 200 mln e solo 20 sono stati investiti,ma per prendere l'olandese,che ne costa quasi 15,basterebbe solo la cessione del fracicone???



Il bilancio pare sia stato risanato, poi certo non basterebbe cedere Pato ma di certo aiuterebbe.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il bilancio pare sia stato risanato, poi certo non basterebbe cedere Pato ma di certo aiuterebbe.



Gli esperti dicono che l'anno venturo si presentera' un nuova perdita di circa 35 mln e credo che in qualche modo(cessione di alcuni giocatori)dovra' essere ripianata!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Gli esperti dicono che l'anno venturo si presentera' un nuova perdita di circa 35 mln e credo che in qualche modo(cessione di alcuni giocatori)dovra' essere ripianata!



......a questo punto non resta che sperare in qualche ingresso di nuovi soci .


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ......a questo punto non resta che sperare in qualche ingresso di nuovi soci .



Infatti,non ci resta che sperare oramai.Che fine indegna!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Settembre 2012)

ma il nostro bresidende è povero,dobbiamo aiutarlo


----------



## Dottorm (14 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 13? Abbiamo 13 mln? Non credo proprio



Tifò, quando il mercato è chiuso abbiamo sempre decine e decine di milioni. Tant'è vero che abbiamo messo gli occhi su Falcao 
O che ci accostano Xavi e Fabregas.... poi stranamente a gennaio tutti quei milioni scompaiono


----------



## Clint Eastwood (14 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ma che si fumano?



Ecco appunto


----------



## ReyMilan (14 Settembre 2012)

Com'è questo Strootman? E' bravo?


----------



## 2515 (14 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Com'è questo Strootman? E' bravo?



la fotocopia di van bommel, ma mancino.


----------



## ReyMilan (14 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> la fotocopia di van bommel, ma mancino.



Okok


----------



## runner (17 Settembre 2012)

signor giocatore...........

magari........


----------



## Bawert (17 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Settembre 2012)

e scusate ancora ci credete :S sti nomi ve li potete scordare sono troppo cari, figuriamoci se spendono 13 mln


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2012)

Il Milan che sgancia 13 mln per un centrocampista?!


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Okok


Ma soprattutto giovane.

Il problema comunque è che il Milan non investe da anni sui giovani (intendo promesse per il calcio mondiale non giovani della primavera).

Spero proprio nell'ingresso in società di un arabo.


----------



## Frikez (18 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Milan che sgancia 13 mln?!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2012)

Milan, concorrenza dello Zenit per Strootman


Il 22enne centrocampista del PSV, Kevin Strootman, accostato nei giorni scorsi al Milan come prossimo obiettivo di mercato, ha richieste pure in Russia. Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni, lo Zenit San Pietroburgo di Luciano Spalletti sarebbe seriamente interessato al giovane talento olandese. I russi seguono da tempo il calciatore e già a gennaio potrebbero fare un tentativo. Strootman che era stato cercato in Italia anche dall'Inter e dalla Juventus, è sotto contratto con il club di Eindhoven fino a giugno del 2016. Il Psv avrebbe fissato il prezzo del cartellino a 13 milioni di euro.

http://www.tuttomercatoweb.com/?action=read&id=386500


----------



## Brain84 (22 Settembre 2012)

Questo è un colpo da fare assolutamente, con Strootman siamo apposto in mediana per altri 10 anni


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

Milan, dalla Russia: pronti 15 milioni dallo Zenit per Strootman

23.09.2012 19.15 di Claudio Colla articolo letto 2151 volte Obiettivo primario del Milan di grande prospettiva, ma dal presente già concreto, il versatile centrocampista del PSV Eindhoven e della nazionale olandese Kevin Strootman (22), continua a essere ambìto anche dallo Zenit San Pietroburgo. Stando a quanto riportato sulle pagine del portale bobsoccer.ru, il club di proprietà della Gazprom, sarebbe infatti in procinto di mettere sul piatto 15 milioni di euro, allo scopo di assicurarsi il cartellino del giocatore già in gennaio. Strootman, attualmente legato al PSV fino al giugno 2016, piace anche al Manchester United.

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (23 Settembre 2012)

Chiudete il Topic... Al Milan non arriverà mai.. A meno che non sia una cesso o un parametro 0.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2012)

quindi? tanto sti giocatori non vengono piu da noi arrivano se va bene giocatori a 0


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Milan, dalla Russia: pronti 15 milioni dallo Zenit per Strootman
> 
> 23.09.2012 19.15 di Claudio Colla articolo letto 2151 volte Obiettivo primario del Milan di grande prospettiva, ma dal presente già concreto, il versatile centrocampista del PSV Eindhoven e della nazionale olandese Kevin Strootman (22), continua a essere ambìto anche dallo Zenit San Pietroburgo. Stando a quanto riportato sulle pagine del portale bobsoccer.ru, il club di proprietà della Gazprom, sarebbe infatti in procinto di mettere sul piatto 15 milioni di euro, allo scopo di assicurarsi il cartellino del giocatore già in gennaio. Strootman, attualmente legato al PSV fino al giugno 2016, piace anche al Manchester United.
> 
> Fonte: tuttomercatoweb



Beh si può chiudere allora.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Settembre 2012)

Non arriverà, non è un nome che probabilmente la società ritiene appetibile per la piazza. Loro vogliono Kakà!


----------



## JulesWinnfield (23 Settembre 2012)

dobbiamo pensare da squadra di media classifica, del Milan è rimasto solo il nome e il suo glorioso passato... questo tipo di mercato per noi è completamente fuori portata


----------



## 2515 (26 Settembre 2012)

Il suo agente ha detto che è il momento che si misuri in un campionato più difficile e che quindi potrebbe andare via già a gennaio.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2012)

Ag. Strootman: "E' il momento che si misuri in un torneo migliore. Potrebbe partire già a gennaio"

25.09.2012 23:00 di Federico Gambaro

Fu il primo nome che circolò per sostituire al Milan Mark van Bommel. E proprio il Generale ha sempre sponsorizzato il giovane talento olandese che in questi mesi ha ritrovato nelle file del Psv Eindhoven. Ora, il tempo del salto di maturità sembrerebbe essere quasi arrivato per Kevin Strootman (appetito da vari club europei) come confermano le parole dell'agente del giocatore, Chiel Dekker, che ai media russi ha ammesso: "Strootman sta facendo molto bene al PSV, ma abbiamo deciso sia il momento che vada a misurarsi in un campionato migliore. - riporta "Calciomercato.it" - Se si dovesse trovare l'accordo con uno dei club attrezzati, il ragazzo potrebbe partire già a gennaio".

Fonte: MN


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Settembre 2012)

che tristezza...


----------



## Gollume (26 Settembre 2012)

Fantasia 13 milioni. Avremo necessità di centrocampisti dai piedi buoni come il pane.


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2012)

Non è più roba per noi, questa la verità.


----------



## S T B (26 Settembre 2012)

beh a gennaio sul mercato dobbiamo tornare, non penso proprio che saremo in una bella zona di classifica per allora...


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Settembre 2012)

Continuo a dirlo: da prendere assolutamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2012)

13 milioni dilazionati in 26 anni.
Stipendio pagato da Van Bommel e diritti d'immagine riservati alla società.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2012)

http://milanworldblog.net/2012/09/27/strootman-verso-laddio-al-psv-il-milan-e-sempre-alla-finestra/


----------



## Frikez (27 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> http://milanworldblog.net/2012/09/27/strootman-verso-laddio-al-psv-il-milan-e-sempre-alla-finestra/



20 milioni? isi


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Settembre 2012)

Prima ne chiedevano 15, poi all'Europeo non ha fatto nessuna presenza e il prezzo non è diminuito ma aumentato, ma va va..


----------



## 2515 (10 Ottobre 2012)

A volte ritornano. Oppure non se ne sono mai andati. Il nome di Kevin Strootman è stato al centro di numerosi rumors estivi per quel che riguarda il calciomercato del Milan. Giovedì sera, come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio nel suo editoriale per TMW, Ariedo Braida era presente in tribuna al Philips Stadion durante PSV-Napoli. L’osservato speciale era, ovviamente, il motorino di centrocampo dei padroni di casa. Un profilo già noto in quel di via Turati perché seguito già da marzo e sul quale sono state scritte valanghe di relazioni positive. Strootman viene considerato da molti l’erede naturale di Mark van Bommel che nel suo ultimo periodo a Milanello lo ha indicato alla dirigenza milanista come suo sostituto. Gli emissari rossoneri si sono messi sulle sue tracce e ne hanno constatato la bontà del profilo. Centrocampista moderno, abbina quantità e qualità in egual dose tant’è che molti club europei si sono interessati a lui. Ma van Bommel sta facendo da mediatore per questa operazione a favore del Milan, società nella quale vorrebbe tornare quando smetterà di giocare. Lo stesso generale è anche il protagonista di un importante retroscena che riguarda proprio Strootman e le voci estive intorno a lui. Un suo ex compagno di squadra, tutt’ora presente nella rosa rossonera, lo contatta per una telefonata di cortesia e successivamente gli chiede informazioni su questo giocatore che i media accostano al Milan. La risposta di Mark è chiara: “E’ forte proprio come dicono. Quest’anno ci gioco io insieme e lo svezzo. Poi lo mando a Milanello”. Parole importanti che testimoniano il perché il Milan lo stia seguendo da tempo e con costanza. Altro retroscena passato inosservato ma che già su queste pagine vi avevamo svelato. Era lo scorso 23 maggio e nella sala delle coppe di via Turati si stava celebrando il nuovo rapporto di partnership commerciale tra il Milan e la United Bisquits International. In una pausa, il capo di Infront Marco Bogarelli si avvicina ad Adriano Galliani e gli chiede: “Hai visto Strootman ieri sera?” con riferimento all’amichevole giocata all’Allianz Arena tra il Bayern Monaco e l’Olanda. Galliani fa un cenno emblematico d’approvazione. Il costo? Pare che il Milan abbia gettato le basi per una trattativa su una base di 8 milioni di euro. Gli olandesi ne vorrebbero 12-14 ma una via di mezzo la si può trovare. Anche grazie a van Bommel ma il Milan sembra esssersi convinto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Generale o mio Generale.. Questo lo voglio nella dirigenza del Milan, anche come osservatore in olanda.


----------



## S T B (16 Ottobre 2012)

Via Boateng per arrivare a Strootman |


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Ottobre 2012)

magari!


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Ottobre 2012)

premesso che non lo conosco per niente, ma da quel che si dice è il nuovo van bommel. 

bene, la domanda è: non sarebbe un doppione di de jong ? 
a che serve un altro falegname quando c'è pure il rientro imminente di muntari ?


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> premesso che non lo conosco per niente, ma da quel che si dice è il nuovo van bommel.
> 
> bene, la domanda è: non sarebbe un doppione di de jong ?
> a che serve un altro falegname quando c'è pure il rientro imminente di muntari ?


Non ho visto tante sue partite,ma l'idea che mi son fatto è che abbia piedi molto più educati di De Jong,oltre che capacità di impostare che mancano totalmente all'olandese ex city.
Erede di Van Bommel sì,ma credo che abbia maggior tecnica Strootman che falegname non mi sembra proprio.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> premesso che non lo conosco per niente, ma da quel che si dice è il nuovo van bommel.
> 
> bene, la domanda è: non sarebbe un doppione di de jong ?
> a che serve un altro falegname quando c'è pure il rientro imminente di muntari ?



Tecnicamente vale 10 De Jong,è bravissimo a verticalizzare,gioca spesso di prima,si inserisce moltissimo,buono in zona gol.E' tutt'altro giocatore rispetto a Nigel!


----------



## Jino (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ma tanto Braida ha detto che per gennaio soldi per imbastire trattative non ce ne stanno.


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma tanto Braida ha detto che per gennaio soldi per imbastire trattative non ce ne stanno.


Purtroppo è vero,ma vendendo Boateng...
Secondo me un calciatore come Strootman serve come il pane,molto più del Boa.


----------



## robs91 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbaglio o il nostro bilancio chiude a gennaio?Quindi se non ci sono soldi per il mercato invernale non ci saranno nemmeno a giugno del 2013,a meno che arrivino i fantomatici investitori...


----------



## Frikez (16 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma tanto Braida ha detto che per gennaio soldi per imbastire trattative non ce ne stanno.



A giugno invece


----------



## Dottorm (16 Ottobre 2012)

L'ideale?
Dentro Strootman (-15) via Boateng (+20) con risparmio di ingaggio
Dentro Nani (-15) via Robinho (+10) con ingaggio uguale

E' tanto difficile fare questi ragionamenti per i nostri amati dirigenti?


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> L'ideale?
> Dentro Strootman (-15) via Boateng (+20) con risparmio di ingaggio
> Dentro Nani (-15) via Robinho (+10) con ingaggio uguale
> 
> E' tanto difficile fare questi ragionamenti per i nostri amati dirigenti?



Secondo me con questi due fai al massimo 30 milioni di lire.


----------



## Dottorm (16 Ottobre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me con questi due fai al massimo 30 milioni di lire.



Guarda che per il solo Boateng si vocifera di un'offerta di 25 milioni del Bayern. E comunque Robinho al Santos gratis non glielo mandi, magari prendi Anderson ma non credo proprio che glielo regaliamo, anche se non ci faremo chissà quale cifra


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Ottobre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> L'ideale?
> Dentro Strootman (-15) via Boateng (+20) con risparmio di ingaggio
> Dentro Nani (-15) via Robinho (+10) con ingaggio uguale
> 
> E' tanto difficile fare questi ragionamenti per i nostri amati dirigenti?


Sicuri di voler dare via Boateng cosi a cuor leggero?


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sicuri di voler dare via Boateng cosi a cuor leggero?


Sì.Se sostituito degnamente.Non mi sembra un calciatore così imprescindibile,nemmeno quello visto il primo anno a Milanello.


----------



## Doctore (16 Ottobre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> L'ideale?
> Dentro Strootman (-15) via Boateng (+20) con risparmio di ingaggio
> Dentro Nani (-15) via Robinho (+10) con ingaggio uguale
> 
> E' tanto difficile fare questi ragionamenti per i nostri amati dirigenti?


Struzman e' seguito da tante societa in europa...Scordatevi ingaggi bassi per questi 2 giocatori


----------



## Dottorm (16 Ottobre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Struzman e' seguito da tante societa in europa...Scordatevi ingaggi bassi per questi 2 giocatori



Hai ragione anche te, ma secondo te con l'ingaggio di Boateng non si copre quello di un ventitreenne emergente? Non è che solo perchè sono seguiti da società milionarie gli ingaggi saranno per forza gonfiati (giustamente, come deve essere); guarda Verratti, sarà bravo quanto vuoi e ci punteranno tanto sopra, ma intanto prende 1 mln per ora.

Secondo me un dirigente capace potrebbe essere in grado di fare queste 4 operazioni (2 in uscita 2 in entrata) praticamente a costo zero....OPPPS scusate dimenticavo che abbiamo a che fare con i geniacci che hanno scambiato Cassano con quell'obbrobrio di Pazzini dandogli pure 7 milioni... ritiro quello che ho detto


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Ottobre 2012)

se arriverà in scadenza di contratto =0 euri forse riusciamo a prenderlo


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Guarda che per il solo Boateng si vocifera di un'offerta di 25 milioni del Bayern. E comunque Robinho al Santos gratis non glielo mandi, magari prendi Anderson ma non credo proprio che glielo regaliamo, anche se non ci faremo chissà quale cifra



Per Robinho non vedi neanche un centesimo. Al massimo una contropartita tecnica che vale 4,5 milioni per non andare in minusvalenza.
Per questo Boateng il Bayern non penso che spenderà 25 milioni. Inoltre Nani in queste condizioni é improponibile. Non spendiamo 15 per un giocatore da non so quanto.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (16 Ottobre 2012)

Per dare via Boateng mi sembra un po' prematuro, non esageriamo. 
Poi per ora che il Milan prenda un giocatore a quella cifra è chiaramente una baggianata cosmica, almeno fino a quando non cambieranno le cose in società. Sciocchezze


----------



## pennyhill (16 Ottobre 2012)

Capitano. 

Così giovani, solo: Dolf Kessler (nel 1905), Ben Stom e John Heining (1907), mentre se andiamo in tempi più recenti, con i suoi 22 anni e 240 giorni, ha superato un certo Marco van Basten, che era fermo al quarto posto dal lontano 1987. 

http://www.vi.nl/nieuws/229146/Kersverse-aanvoerder-Strootman-troeft-Van-Basten-af.htm


----------



## Dottorm (17 Ottobre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Per dare via Boateng mi sembra un po' prematuro, non esageriamo.
> Poi per ora che il Milan prenda un giocatore a quella cifra è chiaramente una baggianata cosmica, almeno fino a quando non cambieranno le cose in società. Sciocchezze



Rispetto la tua opinione, ma secondo me invece è il momento perfetto di cedere Boateng e ricavarci soldi da reinvestire in qualcuno di più giovane e più funzionale (adesso che i conti sono a posto non esistono più scuse). Non dimenticare che è in scadenza 2014.
E' un giocatore che ama specchiarsi (soprattutto dopo che si è montato enormemente la testa), e che non vedo affatto funzionale al gioco della squadra. Finchè ha quotazione bisognerebbe approfittarne.

Poi, che sia una baggianata cosmica spendere certe cifre è tutto da vedere. A parte che cedendo giocatori poco funzionali puoi ricavare soldi da reinvestire, bisogna semplicemente avere il coraggio di puntarci sui giocatori, avendo osservatori che ci vedano giusto.
Non dimenticare che, tra cartellino e ingaggio, Verratti costerà al PSG quanto De Jong costerà al Milan. Questo dovrebbe fare riflettere. Tanto.


----------



## 2515 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Strootman va preso assolutamente, è un ottimissimo prospetto, nella nostra mediana sarebbe diamante puro. Se cedere boateng è il prezzo, ben venga.
Preferisco uno più giovane, emergente e voglioso di realizzare grandi cose, serio e intelligente che sa fare entrambe le fasi e anche guidare la squadra visto che nonostante l'età molto giovane è spesso capitano; rispetto ad uno che si sente realizzato, si sente un fenomeno quando fa solo ******, fa il tamarro in giro e si dichiara un 10 quando del 10 ha solo l'età cerebrale, non si vuole adattare ad un ruolo che lo farebbe rendere 100 volte meglio, non sa guidare la squadra, non sa trascinare niente, prende la porta una volta su 10 e pure male.

Onestamente.. che venga Strootman, ci serve gente con personalità che sappia guidare la squadra, specie in un reparto nevralgico come il centrocampo, che sappia far girare la palla, difendere e andare alla conclusione. E soprattutto che pensi al calcio e non a mettersi in mostra per tutto piuttosto che per quello.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente vale 10 De Jong,è bravissimo a verticalizzare,gioca spesso di prima,si inserisce moltissimo,buono in zona gol.E' tutt'altro giocatore rispetto a Nigel!



se mi dici che è questo tipo di giocatore allora l'intruso stavolta sarebbe montolivo, cioè, strootman andrebbe a prendere il suo posto. 

oppure a sto punto sbologni boateng, e obblighi il monto a giocare trequartista. 

in modo che ci sia spazio per tutti e 3 contemporaneamente. 
de jong-strootman diga di centrocampo, e montolivo nei 3 dietro la prima punta.


----------



## Brain84 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Va preso ad ogni costo, meglio se a gennaio. A giugno si scatenerebbe un'asta mai vista


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Ottobre 2012)

secondo me boateng si riesce ancora a venderlo per cifre interessanti!!nani non mi convince tanto...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Ottobre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Rispetto la tua opinione, ma secondo me invece è il momento perfetto di cedere Boateng e ricavarci soldi da reinvestire in qualcuno di più giovane e più funzionale (adesso che i conti sono a posto non esistono più scuse). Non dimenticare che è in scadenza 2014.
> E' un giocatore che ama specchiarsi (soprattutto dopo che si è montato enormemente la testa), e che non vedo affatto funzionale al gioco della squadra. Finchè ha quotazione bisognerebbe approfittarne.
> 
> Poi, che sia una baggianata cosmica spendere certe cifre è tutto da vedere. A parte che cedendo giocatori poco funzionali puoi ricavare soldi da reinvestire, bisogna semplicemente avere il coraggio di puntarci sui giocatori, avendo osservatori che ci vedano giusto.
> Non dimenticare che, tra cartellino e ingaggio, Verratti costerà al PSG quanto De Jong costerà al Milan. Questo dovrebbe fare riflettere. Tanto.



Ma la baggianata non è prendere Strootman a quella cifra, lo è la notizia in sè.
Cioè è passato appena un mese e mezzo dal 31 Agosto e non vedo come la strategia di mercato societaria se cosi vogliamo chiamarla, possa essere cosi drasticamente cambiata quando sappiamo benissimo che i rubinetti di via Turati sono chiusi.
Non so, io ho l'impressione che nulla si muoverà fino a nuovi sviluppi societari che portino nuovi capitali e conseguentemente denaro fresco da poter spendere.
Riguardo a Boateng, va be si è capito che non è realmente il giocatore ammirato nel 2011, ma non è neanche quello odierno. E' potenzialmente un'ottima ala e mezzala, è ancora giovane e io non lo liquiderei cosi, almeno non prima di avergli dato altre chances. Dubito poi che la società lo venda cosi a cuor leggero.
Comunque ben venga Strootman, bel giocatore, ma io terrei anche Boateng.


----------



## 2515 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ma la baggianata non è prendere Strootman a quella cifra, lo è la notizia in sè.
> Cioè è passato appena un mese e mezzo dal 31 Agosto e non vedo come la strategia di mercato societaria se cosi vogliamo chiamarla, possa essere cosi drasticamente cambiata quando sappiamo benissimo che i rubinetti di via Turati sono chiusi.
> Non so, io ho l'impressione che nulla si muoverà fino a nuovi sviluppi societari che portino nuovi capitali e conseguentemente denaro fresco da poter spendere.
> Riguardo a Boateng, va be si è capito che non è realmente il giocatore ammirato nel 2011, ma non è neanche quello odierno. E' potenzialmente un'ottima ala e mezzala, è ancora giovane e io non lo liquiderei cosi, almeno non prima di avergli dato altre chances. E poi dubito che la società lo venda cosi a cuor leggero.
> Comunque ben venga Strootman, bel giocatore, ma io terrei ancora Boateng.



Ma lo sanno anche i cessi chimici che boateng è potenzialmente un'ottima mezz'ala, ma c'ha na testa di ******* adesso! Lui si sente un trequartista, un numero 10! Sono 3 anni che dice di essere un trequartista, ha pure detto quasi apertamente che gli sta sulle balle che il mister lo voglia mettere mezzala perché lui è un 10, quando lui non c'entra niente! E' un giocatore montato, tamarro, che si sente tutto tranne quello che è, che gioca con 1/10 delle palle che aveva quando arrivò da noi, e che non vuole adattarsi al gioco della squadra e che non ha più fatto un tiro decente su 30 che ha fatto finora, di cui 1/8 hanno preso la porta e 0% in modo decente.
Un tamarro montato che tiene il broncio in squadra e si sente un leader non lo voglio A PRESCINDERE, fa il figo ma non se lo può permettere assolutamente. Meglio cederlo e prendere Strootman, che ha molto più cervello di lui e solo il fatto che sia spesso capitano in club e in nazionale ne è la prova lampante, è un promettente leader VERO.

Van bommel aveva le palle di rimproverare Ibra se gestiva male la palla, Boateng a ibra gli succhierebbe l'alluce piuttosto che dirgli su.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ma lo sanno anche i cessi chimici che boateng è potenzialmente un'ottima mezz'ala, ma c'ha na testa di ******* adesso! Lui si sente un trequartista, un numero 10! Sono 3 anni che dice di essere un trequartista, ha pure detto quasi apertamente che gli sta sulle balle che il mister lo voglia mettere mezzala perché lui è un 10, quando lui non c'entra niente! E' un giocatore montato, tamarro, che si sente tutto tranne quello che è, che gioca con 1/10 delle palle che aveva quando arrivò da noi, e che non vuole adattarsi al gioco della squadra e che non ha più fatto un tiro decente su 30 che ha fatto finora, di cui 1/8 hanno preso la porta e 0% in modo decente.
> Un tamarro montato che tiene il broncio in squadra e si sente un leader non lo voglio A PRESCINDERE, fa il figo ma non se lo può permettere assolutamente.



Fai passare altri 2 mesi al massimo, fagli fare qualche panchina cosi si smonta, dallo a un allenatore che ha un minimo di autorità, poi vedi come le cose cambiano...non sarà mai un leader, non ha la testa per esserlo, ma resta quello che ti ho detto, anche perchè dal centrocampo in sù, io non vedo in giro tanti grandi giocatori sotto i 20mln.


----------



## Jino (17 Ottobre 2012)

Boateng non ha la testa per rimanere a grandi livelli a lungo. Giocatore troppo "distratto". Prima lo si vende, più se ne ricava.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (18 Ottobre 2012)

Mi state facendo passare per estimatore di Boateng, e non è cosi. Ma se dobbiamo venderlo per un buon giocatore nel suo ruolo mi va bene altrimenti questo metti li e togli qui non mi sembra molto edificante.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2012)

CALCIOMERCATO MILAN STROOTMAN CHIRICHES - Ieri sera tra gli impegni nazionali è andata in scena anche la partita tra Romania e Olanda. L'incontro interessava al Milan. Perché? Perché Ariedo Braida era inviato speciale all'Arena Nationala per monitorare Kevin Strootman, come riportato da *SkySport 24.* Ma non solo: spunta anche Vlad Chiriches difensore classe ’89 dello Steaua Bucarest. Su di lui il Milan non è arrivato primo, Zenit e Tottenham sono già sulle sue tracce. Da segnalare anche emissari di Inter e Juventus. Braida e Becali sono stati anche inquadrati dalla tv locale insieme al presidente dello Steaua. Le parti si sono incontrate anche in ufficio. Si intavola qualcosa?


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2012)

Bisogna vedere se piace al prossimo allenatore.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Chiriches è fortissimo tecnicamente,rapido,mancino,gioca sempre a testa alta.Poi a quel prezzo(3-4 mln,a me sembra strano)è un gran bell'acquisto!


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Alessandro Sugoni, giornalista esperto di mercato di "Sky Sport", ha parlato a "Calciomercato.it" di alcuni rumors e possibili trattative chiacchierate in questi giorni. Così, sull'interesse del Milan per Kevin Strootman del Psv, ha ammesso: "Il club rossonero fa davvero sul serio nei confronti di Kevin Strootman. Lo sta seguendo molto e molto da vicino, nonostante il PSV lo valuti tantissimo...".*
(SS24)


----------



## 2515 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Galliani ha detto che per gennaio non esclude nulla, che poi visti gli ingaggi che andranno a bilancio in annata diversa al Milan conviene più comprare a gennaio rispetto a giugno a quanto pare. Quindi acquistare Strootman a gennaio è anche più conveniente, cosa a cui galliani putroppo e per fortuna è sempre attento. Sicuro che questo sarebbe una manna. Poi si parla anche di Chiriches per la difesa, non lo conosco ma lo definiscono un ottimo prosetto difensivo, e di Indi che piace a Braida, e sarebbe un ventenne terzino sinistro della nazionale olandese. Bene o male è qua che bisogna investire, mettere De Sciglio a destra così da far sbucare di nuovo fuori le palle di Abate che ha perso da un po', piazzare un altro bel prospetto, ma con esperienza anche di nazionale e quindi non inesperto, dall'altra parte, tenersi un altro buon prospetto in difesa, dove comunque è tutto da valutare, e piazzare subito Strootman a centrocampo, con De jong fa una diga e Montolivo può spostarsi sulla trequarti e sfanculare il tamarro che occupa quella zona nevralgica. Con De Jong a fare schermo, Strootman può lanciarsi in avanti, lui e Montolivo sfruttando le ali che si allargano e aprono spazio in mezzo possono sfondare la porta dal limite.

Questo sarebbe un mercato ragionato, con una spesa considerevole per un giocatore, ma più che giustificata, e altri due meno costosi ma sicuramente molto interessanti e su cui non abbiamo grandi alternative dalla primavera ora come ora.

Con questi tre, El Shaarawy, Bojan, Niang, De Sciglio e, dall'anno prossimo, Cristante in regia da affiancare a Strootman, possiamo fare un vero progetto giovani valido.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Ottobre 2012)

boateng scommetto che non lo venderemo..con strootman e de jong in mediana il centrocampo è a posto...c'è sempre da sistemare la difesa che necessita almeno di 3 innesti(2 centrali e un terzino sinistro)..mexes da vendere assolutamente....e poi con il pato attuale serve assolutamente un attaccante forte...l'ideale sarebbe lewandowsky ma è improponibile attualmente

- - - Aggiornato - - -

boateng scommetto che non lo venderemo..con strootman e de jong in mediana il centrocampo è a posto...c'è sempre da sistemare la difesa che necessita almeno di 3 innesti(2 centrali e un terzino sinistro)..mexes da vendere assolutamente....e poi con il pato attuale serve assolutamente un attaccante forte...l'ideale sarebbe lewandowsky ma è improponibile attualmente


----------



## Doctore (18 Ottobre 2012)

Benissimo progetto giovani con l intenzione di vincere in futuro...basta non copiare il modello ''fail'' udinese o arsenal


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Fonte:itasportpress.it
Il 22enne centrocampista del PSV, Kevin Strootman, accostato nei giorni scorsi al Milan ma seguito anche da altre società italiane, secondo le ultime indiscrezioni di mercato a gennaio potrebbe finire al Real Madrid. Gli spagnoli stanno sondando il terreno per il giovane calciatore olandese che sembra destinato a lasciare il Psv tra gennaio e la prossima estate.


----------



## Frikez (21 Ottobre 2012)

È già nostro


----------



## rossovero (22 Ottobre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Benissimo progetto giovani con l intenzione di vincere in futuro...basta non copiare il modello ''fail'' udinese o arsenal


----------



## Petrecte (22 Ottobre 2012)

Anche per questo come per altri (Verratti,Sahin ecc...ecc..),vale il solito ragionamento societario:
Giovane e forte ma non aggrrattisssss ,dunque non arriverà mai.


----------



## Schism75 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Benissimo progetto giovani con l intenzione di vincere in futuro...basta non copiare il modello ''fail'' udinese o arsenal



Sarà anche fail, ma il nostro cos'è? 

Perchè i tipi di progetto, che fanno al caso nostro, sono 3:

- investi molto. Sei competitivo e forse vinci
- investi poco e a caso. Non sei competitivo e quasi sicuramente non vinci
- investi in un progetto giovane. Potresti essere competitivo anche a breve termine, e potresti anche avere notevoli soddisfazioni.

Da quanto si capisce noi la prima non la possiamo più pensare. allora tra la seconda e la terza non c'è nemmeno da discutere no?


----------



## DannySa (22 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fonte:itasportpress.it
> Il 22enne centrocampista del PSV, Kevin Strootman, accostato nei giorni scorsi al Milan ma seguito anche da altre società italiane, secondo le ultime indiscrezioni di mercato a gennaio potrebbe finire al Real Madrid. Gli spagnoli stanno sondando il terreno per il giovane calciatore olandese che sembra destinato a lasciare il Psv tra gennaio e la prossima estate.



Dai viriamo su Palombo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2012)

Ag Strootman:”Kevin al Milan? Sicuramente non a gennaio.”​
L'agente di Strootman ha parlato di un eventuale passaggio al milan.

notizia completa su:Ag Strootman:”Kevin al Milan? Sicuramente non a gennaio.” |


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Secondo la stampa internazionale, il centrocampista del PSV Kevin Strootman, obiettivo dichiarato del mercato del Milan, sarebbe finito nel mirino del Manchester United. I Red Devils sarebbero addirittura già in trattativa con il club olandese, con un'offerta già pronta da 12 milioni di euro.

Tmw


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Ottobre 2012)

tanto si sa che non viene


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Ottobre 2012)

Il brutto è che come prezzo è abbordabilissimo. Faremmo un colpaccio, speriamo bene.
Più che altro mi fan ben sperare [si lo so potrebbero essere le solite parole di circostanza] le parole di Fester qualche giorno fa.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Contro il Genoa il Milan è tornato alla vittoria ma non si può certo parlare di fine della crisi. Anche sabato si è vista una squadra che ha delle difficoltà dovute alla grossa differenza dei nuovi titolari rispetto a quelli partiti in estate. Per questo iniziano a farsi dei nomi importanti per il mercato di gennaio. In entrata si registra, secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport, un forte interesse per Yanga Mbiwa, giovane giocatore del Montpellier, Chriches dello Steaua Bucarest, e Cornelius del Copenaghen. *Oltre a questo terzetto spicca il nome del talento olandese Strootman, del PSV.*

calcionews24


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Ottobre 2012)

Ds PSV:”Milan? nessun contatto, se c’è lo chiedono? il giocatore non è in vendita.”​
Ds Psv dichiara incedibile Kevin Strootman.

notizia completa su:Ds PSV:”Milan? nessun contatto, se c’è lo chiedono? il giocatore non è in vendita.” |


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Beh,a Gennaio ovviamente è difficile trattarlo e visto il prezzo anche a Giugno è un'impresa non alla portata di questo Milan,parliamoci chiaro!


----------



## Doctore (30 Ottobre 2012)

Pure ibra thiago erano incedibili ma al giusto prezzo il psv vende anche sua madre


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Pure ibra thiago erano incedibili ma al giusto prezzo il psv vende anche sua madre



I dirigente della squadra olandese parlano di 25-30 cucuzze.....


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2012)

Difficile molto difficile, deve essere scarso ed a parametro 0000000 per venire da noi


----------



## Doctore (30 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> I dirigente della squadra olandese parlano di 25-30 cucuzze.....


Appunto...Penso a tutti quelli che dicono un giocatore abbordabile:Ma perche quell antennista non compra struzman costa poco!!!Il gallo va su i giocatori scarsi perche costano poco o non costano nulla.Non esistono giocatori forti(non parlo di top player) che costano poco


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2012)

Anche il Manchester United su Kevin Strootman. Secondo quanto riferito dalla stampa olandese, il club inglese avrebbe pronta un'offerta, da inviare alla società che detiene il cartellino.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo Tuttosport è Strootman l'obiettivo principale del Milan per il mercato di gennaio soprattutto per l'infortunio di de Jong ed in considerazione del fatto che Muntari sarà impegnato nella Coppa d'Africa che molto probabilmente lo terrà fuori per un mese.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Tuttosport è Strootman l'obiettivo principale del Milan per il mercato di gennaio soprattutto per l'infortunio di de Jong ed in considerazione del fatto che Muntari sarà impegnato nella Coppa d'Africa che molto probabilmente lo terrà fuori per un mese.



se solo muntari si azzarda a fare la coppa d'africa è da licenziare in tronco


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Dicembre 2012)

Speriamo


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Calciomercato.com da per scontato l'arrivo di un nuovo giocatore per sostituire De Jong. Il nome del sostituto sarebbe quello di Kevin Strootman.


----------



## The P (10 Dicembre 2012)

lo spero vivamente, abbiamo troppa mediocrità in rosa. 

Serve un giocatore più importante.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Dicembre 2012)

*Dal Milan 10 mln per Strootman*

Come riporta l'edizione cartacea de* La Gazzetta dello Sport*, il Milan potrebbe reinvestire i 10 mln che chiede per la cessione di Robinho per il centrocampista olandese del PSV *Kevin Strootman*. Con il PSV* fuori dall'Europa League*, il cartellino dell'olandese potrebbe scendere ulteriormente, cosi che il *Milan *possa portare l'assalto finale al giocatore.


----------



## 2515 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Il Milan vuole 10 milioni per comprare strootman ok ribasso dopo l'uscita dall'Europa. Se prendiamo anche mugni (il presidente della società era pronto a parlare x una sua cessione) più l'opzione per anderson a giugno. Se è così sarebbe un ottimo affare.


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il Milan vuole 10 milioni per comprare strootman ok ribasso dopo l'uscita dall'Europa. Se prendiamo anche mugni (il presidente della società era pronto a parlare x una sua cessione) più l'opzione per anderson a giugno. Se è così sarebbe un ottimo affare.


Penso che sia già tanto se arriva uno di questi...


----------



## Frikez (12 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il Milan vuole 10 milioni per comprare strootman ok ribasso dopo l'uscita dall'Europa. Se prendiamo anche mugni (il presidente della società era pronto a parlare x una sua cessione) più l'opzione per anderson a giugno. Se è così sarebbe un ottimo affare.



Qualcos'altro no?


----------



## 2515 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Qualcos'altro no?



già fare questo sarebbe eccezionale, se vuoi di più allora allora devi avere l'orologio 10 anni indietro.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> già fare questo sarebbe eccezionale, se vuoi di più allora allora devi avere l'orologio 10 anni indietro.



Penso fosse ironico il suo commento!


----------



## Frikez (12 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> già fare questo sarebbe eccezionale, se vuoi di più allora allora devi avere l'orologio 10 anni indietro.



Ero ironico, è già tanto se spendiamo 10 milioni per un centrocampista.


----------



## Francy (12 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque Strootman è l'unico che costa molto. Relativamente molto, s'intende. Per Mugni si parla di cifra fissata dal Presidente del Colon di circa cinque milioni, di Felipe non so nulla, ma ha giocato veramente poco.


----------



## 2515 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Comunque Strootman è l'unico che costa molto. Relativamente molto, s'intende. Per Mugni si parla di cifra fissata dal Presidente del Colon di circa cinque milioni, di Felipe non so nulla, ma ha giocato veramente poco.



Anche Clasie costerebbe più o meno come Mugni e solo come prima richiesta, poi quelli suggeriti da Van Basten sono assolutamente da prendere in considerazione, mentre forse S. De Jong costa come strootman o poco meno, ma sarebbe un affare troppo intelligente.


----------



## Francy (12 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Anche Clasie costerebbe più o meno come Mugni e solo come prima richiesta, poi quelli suggeriti da Van Basten sono assolutamente da prendere in considerazione, mentre forse S. De Jong costa come strootman o poco meno, ma sarebbe un affare troppo intelligente.



Clasie non lo conosco, nel senso che non ho visto nemmeno un video (in questo senso nemmeno Mugni conosco troppo bene), volevo solamente dire che questi, anche quelli che dici tu, sono talenti che ti porti a casa con pochi soldi. Siem De Jong l'ho visto spesso in Champions quest'anno e devo dire che mi piace.


----------



## DannySa (12 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il Milan vuole 10 milioni per comprare strootman ok ribasso dopo l'uscita dall'Europa. Se prendiamo anche mugni (il presidente della società era pronto a parlare x una sua cessione) più l'opzione per anderson a giugno. Se è così sarebbe un ottimo affare.



E Balotelli in prestito.


----------



## morokan (12 Dicembre 2012)

clasie è un fenomeno lo trovi dappertutto,contrasta imposta si propone una sorta di xavi (lo paragonano a lui non per niente....)sarebbe un afffare!!


----------



## Blu71 (15 Dicembre 2012)

il Manchester United secondo la stampa inglese, sarebbe pronto a fare un'offerta già a gennaio per mettere le mani sul giovane talento della formazione biancorossa.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan si starebbe mettendo in moto per anticipare la concorrenza, rappresentata soprattutto dal Manchester United, per l'acquisto di Kevin Strootman.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Dicembre 2012)

10 mln secondo me non li prendono manco in considerazione da 15 in su possono inziare a trattare


----------



## #Dodo90# (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ho visto qualche video, a me ricorda moltissimo Gerrard (magari diventasse forte la metà dell'inglese...)


----------



## Jino (15 Dicembre 2012)

Bisogna prenderlo a gennaio, questo qui è veramente bravo. Al Milan si può consacrare.


----------



## Francy (15 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bisogna prenderlo a gennaio, questo qui è veramente bravo. Al Milan si può consacrare.



Già, credo che a giugno ci saranno club che ce lo possono strappare, probabilmente a gennaio no, ma bisogna investire abbastanza soldi su di lui, e per me li vale tutti.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Dicembre 2012)

Dicono che il suo prezzo si possa abbassare un po' per l'eliminazione dall'Europa, speriamo!


----------



## Francy (15 Dicembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Dicono che il suo prezzo si possa abbassare un po' per l'eliminazione dall'Europa, speriamo!



Personalmente non credo che costi più di 15 mln, io credo che a gennaio si possa prendere fra i 10 e 15, ma è solo una mia convinzione, non supportata da alcun fatto.


----------



## sheva90 (15 Dicembre 2012)

Costa troppo, non illudiamoci


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Dicembre 2012)

Se le cifre sono vere e non lo prendiamo apro un topic rivolto alla dirigenza pieno di asterischi.


----------



## Hammer (15 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Se le cifre sono vere e non lo prendiamo apro un topic rivolto alla dirigenza pieno di asterischi.



Vai tranquillo che non succederà, Silvio è ri-ri-risceso in campo


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Dicembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Vai tranquillo che non succederà, Silvio è ri-ri-risceso in campo


Se non fosse per le apparizioni di Silvio a Milanello avrei già aperto il topic


----------



## Milo (16 Dicembre 2012)

Sacrificherei volentieri un acquisto in attacco per lui... Magari venisse da noi davvero...


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

*Secondo la Gazza il Milan sta puntando forte Strootman,lavorando sotto traccia.E' lui il prescelto del dopo-De jong*


----------



## Francy (19 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza il Milan sta puntando forte Strootman,lavorando sotto traccia.E' lui il prescelto del dopo-De jong*



Speriamo, a me questo giocatore piace tantissimo, ormai ne parlano tutti i media che ritengo affidabili sul calciomercato: La Gazzetta, Di Marzio e Pedullà. Se cediamo uno fra Pato e Robinho ce la facciamo ampiamente a coprire i costi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Dicembre 2012)

via bingo e peto e dentro l'uomo strutto balo e centrale ??? ... dove devo firmare con il sangue ?


----------



## Milo (19 Dicembre 2012)

Il centrale non arriva, io intanto prego per strootman


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Dicembre 2012)

Prima le cessioni e dopo Strootman.​
Kevin Strootman sempre nel mirino del Milan che lavora sotto traccia.

notizia completa su:Prima le cessioni e dopo Strootman. |


----------



## 2515 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Milo ha scritto:


> Il centrale non arriva, io intanto prego per strootman



Chiriches col diritto di riscatto.


----------



## Milo (19 Dicembre 2012)

se non si leva dalle scatole almeno uno di quegli scarsi che abbiamo non arriva, abbiamo 4 centrali!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Dicembre 2012)

Prego arrivi, almeno lui. Ambrosini non si regge più in piedi!


----------



## Francy (19 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque sulla sua valutazione c'è molta discrepanza. Pedullà dice che vale meno di 20 mln per il PSV (interpretazione mia: fra i 15 e i 18), La Gazzetta dice che per 9-10 mln si chiude. Aspetto cosa dice Di Marzio. Come ho già detto, per me la verità sta nel mezzo. Il PSV accetterebbe un'offerta da 12-15 mln.


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2012)

Io credo si possa lavorare su una base di 10-12 più bonus per il giocatore.


----------



## Francy (19 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo si possa lavorare su una base di 10-12 più bonus per il giocatore.



Credo anche io.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Dicembre 2012)

Mah, continuo a pensare che ci sia poco di vero, tutte le risorse andranno per Balotelli.


----------



## Tobi (19 Dicembre 2012)

no in società e il mister lo sanno palesemente che se ci viene a mancare montolivo siamo nella *****, non abbiamo gente che sappia creare gioco, tolto montolivo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Strootman: "Non voglio lasciare ora il PSV"

TMW


----------



## Francy (20 Dicembre 2012)

Un agente FIFA, esperto di mercato olandese, ha detto che Strootman andrà via al 50% a gennaio, e che la sua valutazione è fra i 10 e i 12 mln di euro.

Oggi Galliani ha detto che piace, ma che questo non vuol dire che arriverà.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2012)

L'accelerata c'é stata con l'infortunio di De Jong. Da lì hanno cominciato a spingere, anche se lo coprirebbe da un punto di vista numerico, non di ruolo. Per la prima volta comincio a crederci.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'accelerata c'é stata con l'infortunio di De Jong. Da lì hanno cominciato a spingere, anche se lo coprirebbe da un punto di vista numerico, non di ruolo. Per la prima volta comincio a crederci.



Spero tu abbia ragione,ma ho qualche dubbio,nel senso che il suo acquisto necessiterebbe quantomeno di 11-12 mln.Non so se il Milan sia disposto a far cio'.


----------



## Jino (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nonostante il PSV abbia detto che non lo cede se arriva l'offerta economicamente congrua parte.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Spero tu abbia ragione,ma ho qualche dubbio,nel senso che il suo acquisto necessiterebbe quantomeno di 11-12 mln.Non so se il Milan sia disposto a far cio'.



Se si vendono i brasiliani. A gennaio trovo molto meno improbabile il suo acquisto rispetto a Balotelli, che per adesso é improponibile.


----------



## 2515 (20 Dicembre 2012)

tra i soldi champions e la vendita dei brasiliani abbiamo in mano 35 milioni che col bilancio non c'entrano nulla, sti soldi ci bastano per prendere sia balotelli sia strootman, tranquillamente.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> tra i soldi champions e la vendita dei brasiliani abbiamo in mano 35 milioni che col bilancio non c'entrano nulla, sti soldi ci bastano per prendere sia balotelli sia strootman, tranquillamente.




Se arrivassero tutti e due faremmo un bel passo avanti ma temo che arriverà solo uno dei due: Balotelli.


----------



## Milangirl (21 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se arrivassero tutti e due faremmo un bel passo avanti ma temo che arriverà solo uno dei due: Balotelli.


o nessuno dei due


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Dicembre 2012)

Chiriches-Strootman-Balotelli  il primo non lo conosco però voglio avere fiducia


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Dicembre 2012)

Speriamo che arrivi

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Speriamo che arrivi


----------



## Francy (23 Dicembre 2012)

Ci serve. Abbiamo visto ieri a cosa servisse De Jong, e lui il lavoro di Nigel lo sa fare, ma ha anche un ottimo piede.


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2012)

Urge un centrocampista dai, i nostri sono quasi tutti imbarazzanti.


----------



## Tobi (23 Dicembre 2012)

Basta guardar la juve ha dei pipponi in difesa non ha attaccanti top ma ha un centrocampo mostruso che bastae avanza per il campionato italiano


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Dicembre 2012)

serve,serve,serve!!non si può fare a meno di un centrocampista forte!


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2012)

Muntari è ritornato da un infortunio grave, non da garanzie. Ambro non le da fisicamente. De Jong è out. Flamini, Strasser e Traorè manco li considero. Nocerino alla fine è un giocatorino. Emanuelso è fuori ruolo. Boateng vuole fare il fenomeno davanti. Abbiamo il solo Montolivo ad esser degno. 

Non prender un centrocampista, degno, nel mercato di gennaio è da pazzi.


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Muntari è ritornato da un infortunio grave, non da garanzie. Ambro non le da fisicamente. De Jong è out. Flamini, Strasser e Traorè manco li considero. Nocerino alla fine è un giocatorino. Emanuelso è fuori ruolo. Boateng vuole fare il fenomeno davanti. Abbiamo il solo Montolivo ad esser degno.
> 
> Non prender un centrocampista, degno, nel mercato di gennaio è da pazzi.



Quoto in pieno. Strootman va preso a tutti i costi, bisogna fare uno sforzo. Li in mezzo ci farebbe fare un salto di qualità notevole.


----------



## Djici (23 Dicembre 2012)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Basta guardar la juve ha dei pipponi in difesa non ha attaccanti top ma ha un centrocampo mostruso che bastae avanza per il campionato italiano



ha un centrocampo mostruoso... vero ma ha sopratutto un colletivo impressionante.
vanno tutti in avanti... tornano tutti indietro... giocano a calcio... noi aspettiamo un invenzione di montolivo e del faraone.
hanno un allenatore che ha costruito qualcosa.

invece noi, quello che vediamo e solo la qualita dei nostri giocatori.
il nostro allenatore e come se non ci fosse mentre per loro e il vero dodicesimo uomo.

comunque strootman serve come il pane


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2012)

Strootman e Balotelli servono con il pane, solo con loro potremmo puntare ad un posto Champions.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Strootman e Balotelli servono con il pane, solo con loro potremmo puntare ad un posto Champions.



Purtroppo non arriveranno.Poi obiettivamente la champions non la meritiamo,per tutto quel che è successo.


----------



## sheva90 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Arriveranno solo pippe come Biabiany o Weiss...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non arriveranno.Poi obiettivamente la champions non la meritiamo,per tutto quel che è successo.


La Champions più che non meritarla, non ci compete; non ci compete perché siamo abbastanza scarsi, quindi arrivassero elementi come i suddetti, sarebbe un altro discorso.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Champions più che non meritarla, non ci compete; non ci compete perché siamo abbastanza scarsi, quindi arrivassero elementi come i suddetti, sarebbe un altro discorso.



Ma non arriveranno,quindi parliamo del nulla.Penso lo sappiate che è inutile riporre speranze nel mercato.


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2012)

Esatto, totalmente inutile. A Galliani che i due brasiliani vogliano andar via non sembra vero, cosi abbassa ulteriormente e non di poco i costi di gestione. Risparmia due ingaggi netti da 4 e 6 mln di euro. Poi gli rimane Mexes da liquidare il prossimo anno, cosi arriveremo al monte ingaggi di un Napoli qualsiasi. 

Il problema è, poi che scuse dovrà usare quando non farà mercato comunque?!

Ah si giusto, la mancata qualificazione in coppa campioni non ci permette di investire.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma non arriveranno,quindi parliamo del nulla.Penso lo sappiate che è inutile riporre speranze nel mercato.


Io parlo sempre al condizionale, tifando Milan è un'arte da apprendere


----------



## admin (24 Dicembre 2012)

La Gazzetta in edicola oggi scrive che *Allegri* si aspetta dei rinforzi anche a centrocampo. *Strootman* è uno dei nomi caldi, ma non il solo.


----------



## Francy (24 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi scrive che *Allegri* si aspetta dei rinforzi anche a centrocampo. *Strootman* è uno dei nomi caldi, ma non il solo.



Io ci spero, ma comunque mi basterebbe uno con le sue caratteristiche.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi scrive che *Allegri* si aspetta dei rinforzi anche a centrocampo. *Strootman* è uno dei nomi caldi, ma non il solo.



Magari.


----------



## Francy (24 Dicembre 2012)

Allegri continua a dire che siamo a posto a centrocampo e in difesa, ho paura dell'ennesima inchiappettata. Se non acquistassimo nessuno tranne Drogba (o chi per lui) sarebbe da pietre nel viso alla dirigenza.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Milan, in mezzo serve un altro centrale: Strootman è il nome caldo. 
TMW


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2012)

nomi tutti caldi e poi arrivano sempre gli scarponi.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;85970 ha scritto:


> nomi tutti caldi e poi arrivano sempre gli scarponi.



....qualcuno di buono dovranno pur prenderlo...almeno spero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2012)

speriamo, con la partenza di binho,pato,thiago e ibra hanno messo da parte un sacco di soldi se si decidessero a spenderne un po


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Dicembre 2012)

Neanche se lo vedo ci credo


----------



## Principe (24 Dicembre 2012)

Ma basta ma noi nn facciamo mai niente ala fine se hanno i soldi che prendano balotelli e strootman che abbiamo una squadra indecente


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2012)

Beh si Strootman sarebbe ottimo nel ruolo di DeJong da subito, e nella prossima stagione vorrei vederli insieme con Montolivo che gioca più avanti, un po' come fa in Nazionale.

Un 4231 molto equilibrato insomma.


Ma ribadisco, per me è impossibile


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2012)

Non sarebbe affatto un De Jong, ha una propensione offensiva il ragazzo molto maggiore di quella difensiva. Anche se sa sviluppare bene entrambe le fasi. E' uno di quei giocatori che io considero di peso, quelli che a centrocampo li senti. Non è un centrocampista come Nocerino per dire, un calciatore impalpabile. 

Arrivasse farebbe sicuramente la mezz'ala sinistra. 

*Montolivo Muntari Strootman*

Sarebbe un centrocampo per i prossimi sei mesi sicuramente importante. Inoltre avrebbe sei mesi di adattamento, in una stagione relativamente senza pressioni, per partire bene estate prossima. 

Anche perchè ho un parere, se non lo si prende adesso la prossima estate va in premier.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe affatto un De Jong, ha una propensione offensiva il ragazzo molto maggiore di quella difensiva. Anche se sa sviluppare bene entrambe le fasi. E' uno di quei giocatori che io considero di peso, quelli che a centrocampo li senti. Non è un centrocampista come Nocerino per dire, un calciatore impalpabile.
> 
> Arrivasse farebbe sicuramente la mezz'ala sinistra.
> 
> ...


Eh, in effetti ci sta di più come mezzala, ma non so se il Milan si fida a mettere Muntari lì davanti alla difesa...


----------



## Francy (26 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe affatto un De Jong, ha una propensione offensiva il ragazzo molto maggiore di quella difensiva. Anche se sa sviluppare bene entrambe le fasi. E' uno di quei giocatori che io considero di peso, quelli che a centrocampo li senti. Non è un centrocampista come Nocerino per dire, un calciatore impalpabile.
> 
> Arrivasse farebbe sicuramente la mezz'ala sinistra.
> 
> ...



D'accordo su tutto. Secondo me anche un centrocampo Montolivo Strootman Muntari (con Sulley mezzala e Kevin davanti alla difesa) andrebbe bene, in attesa dell'anno prossimo: Montolivo De Jong Strootman sarebbe un signor centrocampo.

Secondo la Gazzetta il suo costo è sui 10-12 mln, la stessa valutazione che darei io al giocatore, ma a fine anno rischiamo di perderlo. Purtroppo dobbiamo anticipare i colpi. Dubito che in Premier possa interessare a gennaio, non credo facciano questo tipo di colpi, ma a giugno ce lo portano sicuramente via.


----------



## 2515 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Strootman sarebbe ideale in una mediana a due con Montolivo, perché entrambi hanno un gran tiro e una buona propensione offensiva, ci sarebbe la possibilità di far salire di più la squadra perché entrambi sanno rompere l'azione avversaria. Strootman ha fisico e tecnica per farlo, può anche impostare. E' come avere due mediani di rottura che sanno fare i registi, cosa assai comoda perché assicurano schermo, ripartenze e giro palla, oltre a filtro.
Una formazione così:
Amelia
De Sciglio Mexes Zapata Constant
Montolivo Strootman
Niang Bojan El Shaarawy
Pazzini

Sarebbe un'ottima cosa per arrivare a giugno in una posizione seria. Con un attaccante vero al posto di pazzini e un leader in difesa ci mancherebbe solo un portiere affidabile.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh si Strootman sarebbe ottimo nel ruolo di DeJong da subito, e nella prossima stagione vorrei vederli insieme con Montolivo che gioca più avanti, un po' come fa in Nazionale.
> 
> Un 4231 molto equilibrato insomma.
> 
> ...



Ti quoto,cioe' costerebbe sui 12-13 mln e purtroppo sono cifre che non fanno piu' per noi,anche se dalle cessioni dovessimo ricavare sui 20 mln.


----------



## DexMorgan (26 Dicembre 2012)

Stootman è un centrocampista che si adatta benissimo sia da mezzala sia da regista.
La posizione non è tanto il problema, ma è chi gli sta intorno.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



2515 ha scritto:


> Strootman sarebbe ideale in una mediana a due con Montolivo, perché entrambi hanno un gran tiro e una buona propensione offensiva, ci sarebbe la possibilità di far salire di più la squadra perché entrambi sanno rompere l'azione avversaria. Strootman ha fisico e tecnica per farlo, può anche impostare. E' come avere due mediani di rottura che sanno fare i registi, cosa assai comoda perché assicurano schermo, ripartenze e giro palla, oltre a filtro.
> Una formazione così:
> Amelia
> De Sciglio Mexes Zapata Constant
> ...



Guarda, ti dico la verità, non dovesse arrivare Didier metterei proprio Niang come punta ed Emanuelson tra i tre dietro le punte.
Almeno ha piede e corsa.


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eh, in effetti ci sta di più come mezzala, ma non so se il Milan si fida a mettere Muntari lì davanti alla difesa...



Concordo su Muntari davanti alla difesa, non piace nemmeno a me semplicemente perchè ha spesso svarioni e li non te li puoi permettere. Ma Allegri è da l'estate scorsa che ribadisce che Muntari gioca li in mezzo, davanti alla difesa nelle sue idee. Quindi Muntari nei prossimi sei mesi giocherà li quando ci sarà il centrocampo a 3.


----------



## 2515 (26 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Stootman è un centrocampista che si adatta benissimo sia da mezzala sia da regista.
> La posizione non è tanto il problema, ma è chi gli sta intorno.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Non so se Niang sia adatto, ha 18 anni e il suo fisico è ancora in fase di sviluppo, anche per abituarlo di più al lavoro e al sacrificio lo vedrei più esterno ora come ora, anche perché usa indipendentemente bene entrambi i piedi quindi è difficile fermarlo nell'1 vs 1 e può mettere buoni palloni in mezzo, oltre al fatto che corre molto. Non lo vedo bene nell'1 vs 1 spalle alla porta, se dovesse giocare centravanti non lo metterei in un 4231 perché giocherebbe meglio da centravanti incursore, uno che si inserisce nello spazio e fulmina il portiere, come faceva weah, non schierato spalle alla porta, ruolo che serve di più in un 4-2-3-1, anche perché così i difensori sono tenuti indietro e Bojan ha meno marcatori su di sé ed è libero di svariare sul fronte offensivo, in questo modo Bojan è valorizzato e può inserirsi in dribbling.


----------



## The P (26 Dicembre 2012)

Ragazzi Niang è un esterno.

Anche in primavera è stato schierato centrale e se ne andava sempre a destra. Gli viene spontaneo defilarsi.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Dicembre 2012)

onestamente eliminerei quel 4-2-3-1 visto che la difesa andrebbe pure troppo sotto pressione.
strootman può fare il terzo di centrocampo...ma se è bravo come dicono si potrà adattare bene ad un ruolo alla De Jong.
Ah, visto che trattano l'uomo strutto, perché non prendere anche Mertens o Wijnaldum?


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

*L'imminente cessione di Pato e quella molto probabile di Binho avvicinano nuovamente Strootman al Milan,in quanto s'avrebbe la liquidita' necessaria per porre le basi dell'assalto al mediano olandese.Questo secondo la Gazza.*


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Dicembre 2012)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport dice che l'obiettivo di Galliani, dopo la cessione dei due brasiliani, è quello di prendere Strootman sotto i 10 mln di euro.*


----------



## Djici (27 Dicembre 2012)

il 4231 potrebbe andare bene con una coppia strootman-montolivo (o muntari con l'italiano a fare il trequartista come con la nazionale)


----------



## 2515 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Speriamo


----------



## Principe (27 Dicembre 2012)

Cioè faremi capire noi cediamo pato e robinho ...... De Jong si spacca per tutta la stagione abbiamo una difesa e centrocampo indecenti specialmente a centrocampo sotto il profilo qualitativo...... È ovviamente manca un altra punta che abbia goal nei piedi. Prendiamo 25 milioni dalle cessioni e compriamo solo strootman e se mai drogba?????? Ma siano impazziti facciamo per l'ennesima volta cassa e nn compriamo un difensore un centrocampista con i piedi ....è la nostra punta di diamante diventa uno di 34 anni che per quanto lo ami come giocatore palesamente viene comprato perché nn abbiamo un euro. Invece di balotelli che ci garantisce 10 anni ????? Siano alle comiche finali


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2012)

Un centrocampo con Strootman, Montolivo e Muntari recuperato al 100% sarebbe buona cosa.


The Ripper ha scritto:


> onestamente eliminerei quel 4-2-3-1 visto che la difesa andrebbe pure troppo sotto pressione.
> strootman può fare il terzo di centrocampo...ma se è bravo come dicono si potrà adattare bene ad un ruolo alla De Jong.
> Ah, visto che trattano l'uomo strutto, perché non prendere anche Mertens o Wijnaldum?


Dovremo ringraziare il cielo se arriverà l'uomo strutto, figuriamoci se pigliano anche Mertens o Wijnaldum.


----------



## Francy (27 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque non so perchè pensiate che Strootman sia solo un giocatore di contenimento. L'azione la sa impostare, ha una gran visione di gioco. è un centrocampista completo e moderno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Niang è un esterno.
> 
> Anche in primavera è stato schierato centrale e se ne andava sempre a destra. Gli viene spontaneo defilarsi.


Credevo fosse un centravanti.


----------



## Francy (27 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credevo fosse un centravanti.



Niang is only a boss


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2012)

Con la cessione dei brasiliani è il primo da comprare questo qui.


----------



## 2515 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credevo fosse un centravanti.



Niang sa fare l'esterno e il centravanti, ma fare il centravanti in francia e farlo in italia è un altro paio di maniche. Niang non lo vedo abbastanza sviluppato fisicamente, anche per l'età, per fare il centravanti che sappia giocare spalle alla porta. Sicuramente come falso nove darebbe più alternative e sarebbe 100 volte meglio di boateng, anche perché usa entrambi i piedi bene quindi può fare ottime sponde. Ma proprio fisicamente non mi pare uno che difende il pallone se marcato stretto, lanciato nello spazio o nell'uno contro uno può fare più male. Poi se crescendo e con gli allenamenti giusti gli mettono un tono muscolare adeguato alla sua costituzione (come con el sha) allora potrà fare anche molto bene il centravanti. Per ora meglio l'esterno, un avversario diretto, possibilità di andare all'1 vs 1 e duettare con bojan ed el shaarawy. Anche perché quei tre si trovano bene quando giocano.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Non possiamo permetterci un giocatore con il costo di Strootman.Cioe' la sua valutazione è sui 13-15 mln,come lo prendiamo???Ma c'è qualcuno che spero che vengano investiti piu' di 7-8 mln per il mercato???


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non possiamo permetterci un giocatore con il costo di Strootman.Cioe' la sua valutazione è sui 13-15 mln,come lo prendiamo???Ma c'è qualcuno che spero che vengano investiti piu' di 7-8 mln per il mercato???



Galliani è stato chiaro, il problema di qui in avanti non saranno i cartellini ma gli ingaggi. Se essi saranno bassi non ci saranno problemi a prendere cartellini.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Galliani è stato chiaro, il problema di qui in avanti non saranno i cartellini ma gli ingaggi. Se essi saranno bassi non ci saranno problemi a prendere cartellini.



No Jino.Il suo costo è gia' alto per le nostre casse.Sono altri i giocatori che possiamo puntare.Non abbiamo la forza economica per provare a prenderlo.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Galliani è stato chiaro, il problema di qui in avanti non saranno i cartellini ma gli ingaggi. Se essi saranno bassi non ci saranno problemi a prendere cartellini.



E si ciao, ma finche i soliti club oltre a spendere cifre folli danno anche stipendi folli.

Cioe prende il city, da loro non puoi comprare nessuno, hanno tutti stipendi folli...ma come si fa?????

Il problema è che se tutte le societa danno questi stipendi, ovvio che il giocatore che viene al milan chiedera una certa cifra...

Basta pensare de jong preso a 3 mil ma ne gudagna 3 cioe


----------



## Francy (27 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque sia la valutazione di Strootman, secondo me, è fra i 10 e i 12 mln di cartellino. Facendogli un quadriennale, a bilancio, peserebbe per 2,5-3 mln all'anno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Niang sa fare l'esterno e il centravanti, ma fare il centravanti in francia e farlo in italia è un altro paio di maniche. Niang non lo vedo abbastanza sviluppato fisicamente, anche per l'età, per fare il centravanti che sappia giocare spalle alla porta. Sicuramente come falso nove darebbe più alternative e sarebbe 100 volte meglio di boateng, anche perché usa entrambi i piedi bene quindi può fare ottime sponde. Ma proprio fisicamente non mi pare uno che difende il pallone se marcato stretto, lanciato nello spazio o nell'uno contro uno può fare più male. Poi se crescendo e con gli allenamenti giusti gli mettono un tono muscolare adeguato alla sua costituzione (come con el sha) allora potrà fare anche molto bene il centravanti. Per ora meglio l'esterno, un avversario diretto, possibilità di andare all'1 vs 1 e duettare con bojan ed el shaarawy. Anche perché quei tre si trovano bene quando giocano.



Io però vorrei vederlo punta almeno un paio di volte,per quello che ho visto contro la Reggina è troppo poco esplosivo per incidere sull'esterno.


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cioè faremi capire noi cediamo pato e robinho ...... De Jong si spacca per tutta la stagione abbiamo una difesa e centrocampo indecenti specialmente a centrocampo sotto il profilo qualitativo...... È ovviamente manca un altra punta che abbia goal nei piedi. Prendiamo 25 milioni dalle cessioni e compriamo solo strootman e se mai drogba?????? Ma siano impazziti facciamo per l'ennesima volta cassa e nn compriamo un difensore un centrocampista con i piedi ....è la nostra punta di diamante diventa uno di 34 anni che per quanto lo ami come giocatore palesamente viene comprato perché nn abbiamo un euro. Invece di balotelli che ci garantisce 10 anni ????? Siano alle comiche finali



Vorrei capire una cosa [è una domanda che faccio in generale], ma Balotelli perchè dovrebbe essere l'uomo giusto? Non cambia faccia ad una squadra, anzi. Al City che è uno squadrone non ha mai fatto la differenza, se non un paio di volte.

Io preferirei, ad oggi, un giocatore "già arrivato" come Drogba [anche perchè di giovani li davanti, ne abbiamo un sacco]. Poi si vedrà.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo dei media portoghesi, come A Bola Strootman potrebbe se il Milan dovesse riuscire a vendere Pato e Robinho recuperando sarebbero i circa 15 milioni di euro da versare nella casse del PSV. Sponsor dell'operazione Van Bommel che starebbe convincendo il proprio compagno a scegliere il Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2012)

parole parole parole secondo me non arriverà mai.


----------



## Francy (27 Dicembre 2012)

Ne stanno parlando un pò tutti, fra cui La Gazzetta e, mi pare, anche Di Marzio e Pedullà. Il giocatore evidentemente interessa, l'ha detto anche Galliani, poi però bisogna vedere se arriva o no. Sinceramente inizio a sperarci un pochino. Vediamo che succede dopo le cessioni di Pato e Robinho.


----------



## Gnagnazio (27 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;87256 ha scritto:


> parole parole parole secondo me non arriverà mai.



quoto


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;87256 ha scritto:


> parole parole parole secondo me non arriverà mai.



......secondo me invece è uno di quelli che può arrivare.


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque questo giocatore viene considerato in maniera un pò strana dalla maggior parte dei tifosi. Un pò come veniva considerato Vidal prima che la Juventus lo prendesse. Ossia medianacci tutta corsa e grinta. Invece sono giocatori a doppia fase, centrocampisti a tutto campo.


----------



## peppe75 (28 Dicembre 2012)

mah! speriamo che con la cassa piena si possa fare qualche reale colpo.......


----------



## Francy (29 Dicembre 2012)

Pedullà dice che il PSV è entrato nell'ottica di cederlo a gennaio, ma che chiede una cifra poco sotto i 15 mln per adesso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Dicembre 2012)

figuriamoci se spendono 15 milioni per lui.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Dicembre 2012)

Invidio l'Inter. Strootman è un giocatore che serve? Sì. Costa 40 milioni? NO. Incredibile, come si fa a non prenderlo? Cioè, 10-12 milioni per chi potrebbe diventare il perno del centrocampo per 6-7 anni. È incredibile sta cosa. Invidio l'Inter, per Guarin, che serviva hanno speso; per Palacio pure.
Non voglio la società che compra i fenomeni a 50 milioni, voglio una società che compri i giocatori che servono, senza spendere soldi inutili. Non è tanto chiedere questo, non è troppo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Dicembre 2012)

secondo me fanno bene a valutare bene 10-12 milioni non sono noccioline in questo momento, a me piace ma il campionato italiano e tutt'altra cosa se sfloppa o se non si trova poi sono cavoli


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;87864 ha scritto:


> secondo me fanno bene a valutare bene 10-12 milioni non sono noccioline in questo momento, a me piace ma il campionato italiano e tutt'altra cosa se sfloppa o se non si trova poi sono cavoli



Parlo da ignorante (nel senso che ho visto poche volte Strootman e non posso dare un giudizio completo):

Penso che un giocatore di 22 quasi 23 anni meriti di essere aspettato qualche mese come l'Inter e la Juve hanno fatto con Guarin e Vidal. Soprattutto perchè non abbiamo nulla di eclatante lì in mezzo. Il ruolo del centrocampista è il più difficile perchè non basta essere bravi ma bisogna entrare negli schemi e adattarsi per esprimersi al meglio.. Quindi se non lo prendono per quegli spiccioli (perchè per loro questo sono), sono dei dementi

Se poi è scarso, è un altro discorso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Invidio l'Inter. Strootman è un giocatore che serve? Sì. Costa 40 milioni? NO. Incredibile, come si fa a non prenderlo? Cioè, 10-12 milioni per chi potrebbe diventare il perno del centrocampo per 6-7 anni. È incredibile sta cosa. Invidio l'Inter, per Guarin, che serviva hanno speso; per Palacio pure.
> *Non voglio la società che compra i fenomeni a 50 milioni, voglio una società che compri i giocatori che servono, senza spendere soldi inutili. Non è tanto chiedere questo, non è troppo*.


Questa è la cosa che rode di più, qui non si chiede che si comportino tipo City o PSG ma che si comportino da squadra di calcio!


----------



## Blu71 (29 Dicembre 2012)

70 milioni per il Milan: sì a Balo e Strootman

Via Pato, Robinho e Flamini, risparmio anche sugli ingaggi. I rossoneri investono: nel mirino i talenti di City e Psv


Cds


----------



## sheva90 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Certo... Il corriere e' come TuttoSport, inventa


----------



## Blu71 (29 Dicembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Certo... Il corriere e' come TuttoSport, inventa



.....magari qualche volta indovina....


----------



## Blu71 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo calcionews24.com nei prossimi giorni potrebbe esserci un contatto ufficiale tra Milan e Psv per Strootman per il quale sarebbe richiesta una cifra attorno ai 10 milioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo calcionews24.com nei prossimi giorni potrebbe esserci un contatto ufficiale tra Milan e Psv per Strootman per il quale sarebbe richiesta una cifra attorno ai 10 milioni.



Blu,ma sto sito che posti ogni tanto,ma ne avesse azzeccata una.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Blu,ma sto sito che posti ogni tanto,ma ne avesse azzeccata una.



Magari iniziano ora.....


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

Prendere Strootman o un Naingollan è chiedere ovviamente troppo. Il campionato è talmente mediocre che con un mercato importante di gennaio rimetti in piedi una stagione che in condizioni normali sarebbe già archiviata. Questa serie A ti consente di attivare addirittura in coppa campioni con un bel mercato. 

Ma alla nostra proprietà non frega nulla. L'importante è vendere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Gennaio 2013)

l'uomo strutto e balo e risaliamo in classifica... però servirebbe anche un centrale che si possa chiamare tale


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Gennaio 2013)

Certo che se oltre a Pato riuscissero veramente a partire anche Robinho e Abate l'accoppiata Balo-Strootman non sarebbe utopia...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Certo che se oltre a Pato riuscissero veramente a partire anche Robinho e Abate l'accoppiata Balo-Strootman non sarebbe utopia...


Beh si... con Pato e Robinho paghi il cartellino più lo stipendio di Balotelli e con Abate paghi Strootman ma ti dico io come andrà a finire: Vendiamo Pato, Binho, Abate, tutto in saccoccia e a gennaio prestito gratuito di Matri, Zarate in comproprietà col Genoa e ritorno di fiamma di Antonelli


----------



## Francy (5 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh si... con Pato e Robinho paghi il cartellino più lo stipendio di Balotelli e con Abate paghi Strootman ma ti dico io come andrà a finire: Vendiamo Pato, Binho, Abate, tutto in saccoccia e a gennaio prestito gratuito di Matri, Zarate in comproprietà col Genoa e ritorno di fiamma di Antonelli



Mamma mia, un sogno a occhi aperti!


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh si... con Pato e Robinho paghi il cartellino più lo stipendio di Balotelli e con Abate paghi Strootman ma ti dico io come andrà a finire: Vendiamo Pato, Binho, Abate, tutto in saccoccia e a gennaio prestito gratuito di Matri, Zarate in comproprietà col Genoa e ritorno di fiamma di Antonelli



Un disastro insomma.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, un sogno a occhi aperti!


Ringrassia il brexidenz che fa li sacrifizi!!1!!!11!!


----------



## 2515 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Via boateng e ce lo possiamo tranquillamente comprare, sia lui che ogbonna.


----------



## Francy (5 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ringrassia il brexidenz che fa li sacrifizi!!1!!!11!!



Ogni giorno, continua a farci sognare, grazie grazie GRAZIE GRAZIE


----------



## The Ripper (5 Gennaio 2013)

ho appena visto che con la cessione di Pato, c'è una differenza tra acquisti e cessioni di ben 60mln.

le altre italiane col segno + sono:
Udinese +8mln
Bologna +11
Chievo +7
Fiorentina +4
Siena +8
Genoa +33

Proprio in sintonia con Preziosi... Probabilmente sarà proprio lui il nostro prossimo presidente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

sto ragazzo non arriverà manco quando avrà 35 anni...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Strootman sul sito ufficiale del Psv: "Bello essere apprezzato, ma voglio vincere il campionato col PSV"


----------



## Milo (7 Gennaio 2013)

. . .


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2013)

*Secondo il sussidiario Il Milan sta pensando a uno scambio: Strootman al Milan e Emanuelson al PSV Eindhoven.*


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Marzo 2013)

non so che valutazione diano ad emanuelson ma sicuramente non sarà pari a quella di strootman...poi io sono del parere che questo giocatore non lo abbiamo mai cercato veramente..penso sia stato solo seguito ma niente di concreto alla fine!


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2013)

si appunto Strootman vale circa 15 milioni urby non me vale manco 10


----------



## Jino (5 Marzo 2013)

Strootman è un giocatore che può diventare tra i più forti centrocampisti. Ha fisico, testa e sa fare entrambe le fasi.


----------



## Frikez (5 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> si appunto Strootman vale circa 15 milioni urby non me vale manco 10



Però potrebbe rientrare nell'operazione, Strootman più Jorginho e a centrocampo saremo veramente a posto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2013)

Strootman sarebbe l'uomo che ci manca a centrocampo, con Strootman e Montolivo, poi, il terzo potrebbe farlo addirittura Flamini.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

?
De sciglio--?--salamon--costant
Boateng(se gioca come sa)-strooman--Montolivo
Niang-Balo-el

A disposizione: Amaelia, abbata, zaccardo, meces?, flamini, muntari, jorginho, Abrosini (come uomo spoliatoio) saponara, pazzini, cristante 

Sono 22 giocatori aggiungi 3 e hai una rosa da 25 che rulla di brutto

Via assolutamente nocerino, traore, robinho, bojan, zapata


----------



## Doctore (5 Marzo 2013)

zapata me lo terrei.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2013)

*Ag Strootman:" Piace ai rossoneri ma non ci sono trattative."*


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Marzo 2013)

Sistemiamo prima la difesa.

Un centrocampo Boateng Montolivo Muntari è decente, la nostra difesa titolare attuale purtroppo non lo è per niente.


----------



## Tobi (6 Marzo 2013)

Strootman Jorginho e Saponara sarebbero una bella iniezione di qualita, considerando anche Montolivo Cristante e Boateng


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Strootman a Algemeen Dagblad ha parlato dichiarato: "Qualche volta guardo alle partite di Champions League è penso: questo sì che è un livello difficile! Altre volte invece sono meno impressionato. Ad ogni finestra di mercato ci sono dei club che sono interessati, ma dovrebbero contattarmi".


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2013)

*Strootman parla dell'interesse del Milan nei suoi confronti:"Milan? Ogni finestra di mercato leggo il mio nome accostato a grandi club. Se realmente mi vogliono però, è ora che mi contattino".*


----------



## Jino (20 Marzo 2013)

Credo ormai abbia già costi fuori dalla nostra portata.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sistemiamo prima la difesa.
> 
> Un centrocampo Boateng Montolivo Muntari è decente, la nostra difesa titolare attuale purtroppo non lo è per niente.



secondo me il centrocampo è ancora più deficitario...metti uno strootman davanti alla difesa e sicuramente anche il reparto arretrato ne gioverà..i difensori della juventus sono gli stessi che 2 anni fa collezionavano ogni domenica figuracce una dopo l'altra..con l'arrivo di centrocampisti seri e forti la juve è diventata solidissima in difesa


----------



## Frikez (20 Marzo 2013)

Andava preso l'anno scorso, lui o Verratti..è inutile cercarli ora quando i cartellini hanno raggiunto cifre troppo alte per i nostri standard e tutti i maggiori club sono sulle loro tracce.


----------



## Frikez (20 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> secondo me il centrocampo è ancora più deficitario...metti uno strootman davanti alla difesa e sicuramente anche il reparto arretrato ne gioverà..i difensori della juventus sono gli stessi che 2 anni fa collezionavano ogni domenica figuracce una dopo l'altra..con l'arrivo di centrocampisti seri e forti la juve è diventata solidissima in difesa



Esattamente, a noi è bastato inserire Van Bommel a gennaio e da allora non abbiamo più subito un tubo prendendo 10 gol se non sbaglio in tutto il girone di ritorno, ovviamente avevamo un'altra difesa però passare quell'anno da Pirlo a Van Bommel c'ha dato una solidità incredibile..resto dell'idea che i campionati si vincono a centrocampo, la Juve non ha fenomeni però ha un'ottima fase difensiva e infatti prende pochissimi gol.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Esattamente, a noi è bastato inserire Van Bommel a gennaio e da allora non abbiamo più subito un tubo prendendo 10 gol se non sbaglio in tutto il girone di ritorno, ovviamente avevamo un'altra difesa però passare quell'anno da Pirlo a Van Bommel c'ha dato una solidità incredibile..resto dell'idea che i campionati si vincono a centrocampo, la Juve non ha fenomeni però ha un'ottima fase difensiva e infatti prende pochissimi gol.


Nel girone di ritorno nell'anno dello scudetto beccammo solo 7 gol.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Marzo 2013)

Si ma ragazzi puoi avere un bel centrocampo ma se i difensori rilanciano a caso il centrocampo la palla non la becca....


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Marzo 2013)

Va bè 13/15mln non sono un prezzo proibitivo.
Se fossimo davvero intenzionati al salto di qualità a giugno lo prenderemmo di corsa.
Ma boh, ho il leggero sospetto che con i risultati degli ultimi tempi (pompati oltremisura), Galliani sia già pronto con il suo


----------



## Djici (20 Marzo 2013)

strootman mi piace ma se penso che con qualche € spesi bene a giugno si poteva avere un centrocampo con montolivo, verratti, aquilani e pogba mi viene da piangere.

un centrocampo inferiore solo a quello del barca.

peccato.

comunque non penso che prenderemo un giocatore top per mettere davanti alla difesa proprio perche de jong non lo cediamo e il vice sara sicuramente cristante.
quindi uno in mezzo non arriva.

invece kucka puo essere la riserva di montolivo e di de jong.
quindi manca ancora una mezzala sinistra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Marzo 2013)

Credo che quest'estate se ne vada, secondo me in prima fila c'è lo united.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Marzo 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> strootman mi piace ma se penso che con qualche € spesi bene a giugno si poteva avere un centrocampo con montolivo, verratti, aquilani e pogba mi viene da piangere.
> 
> un centrocampo inferiore solo a quello del barca.
> 
> ...



Si purtroppo temo tu abbia ragione, all'80% non prenderemo nessuno in mezzo cosi fatto intendere da Galliani qualche settimana fà edè assolutamente grave. Anche un bambino di 8 anni che tifa Milan capisce con facilità che tolto Montolivo abbiamo un centrocampo da zona salvezza.
Per il resto non sono d'accordo su Aquilani (ha sempre problemi fisici e ti fa metà stagione) e su Pogba (non per il valore ma per il fatto che credo che non sia mai stato trattato dal Milan), ma assolutamente d'accordo su Verratti. Ecco un altro giocatore che vale qualche sacrificio cosi come fatto per Balotelli. Con lui saremmo a posto per i prossimi 10 anni.


----------



## el_gaucho (20 Marzo 2013)

Il rinforzo a centrocampo sara'' probabilmente kucka per i soliti affari con preziosi. Non credo a centrocampo prenderanno un giocatore dal costo e della caratura di Strootman


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sistemiamo prima la difesa.
> 
> Un centrocampo Boateng Montolivo Muntari è decente, la nostra difesa titolare attuale purtroppo non lo è per niente.



sono d'accordo per me ci vuole anche un ala destra, spero sia un giocatore molto tecnico che possa imbeccare sia elsha che balo, un rifinitore ci vorrebbe visto che gli altri due attaccanti che abbiamo sono più finalizzatori


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2013)

Secondo il portale Inside Futbol il Milan starebbe studiando la strategia per portare Strootman a Milano e potrebbe offrire Urby Emanuleson (più soldi ovviamente) per il centrocampista olandese.


----------



## Marilson (25 Aprile 2013)

ottimo


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2013)

Dai che questo sarebbe un ottimo colpo


----------



## Albijol (25 Aprile 2013)

Meglio Kucka e Taider


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2013)

Ma qui c'è qualcuno che crede che il Milan possa prendere De Stroot???Suvvia,questo è il 3° anno che si parla dell'olandese e non avendolo preso nel 2011 quando costava 8 mln,lo dovremmo prendere ora che ha una valutazione di base pari a 20 mln???Ma per cortesia.


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sistemiamo prima la difesa.
> 
> Un centrocampo Boateng Montolivo Muntari è decente, la nostra difesa titolare attuale purtroppo non lo è per niente.



non sono d'accordo!!
tutti i problemi della nostra squadra nascono da un centrocampo pietoso dove tra tutti l'unico a salvarsi è montolivo..se manca lui siamo peggio del pescara in quella zona del campo..questo muntari non può essere titolare nel milan,e lo stesso vale certamente per boateng!
se mi dovessero far scegliere tra un top in difesa e un top a centrocampo scelgo tutta la vita il centrocampista


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2013)

Ha dei costi altissimi ormai, troppo difficile arrivare a lui, che però ci servirebbe come il pane.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo!!
> tutti i problemi della nostra squadra nascono da un centrocampo pietoso dove tra tutti l'unico a salvarsi è montolivo..se manca lui siamo peggio del pescara in quella zona del campo..questo muntari non può essere titolare nel milan,e lo stesso vale certamente per boateng!
> se mi dovessero far scegliere tra un top in difesa e un top a centrocampo scelgo tutta la vita il centrocampista



Da quando ho scritto il post un po' di cose son cambiate, soprattutto dietro ci siam registrati ( merito di Mexes che tiene un po' insieme il reparto nonostante la cappella che fa ogni 4 partite ) anche se non siamo fenomenali, mentre in mezzo Muntari sta facendo una stagione brutta per via dell'infortunio.


Ora potrei pure esser d'accordo con te, anche se credo che prima punteremo sul difensore, come dice Gallo, spero che non sia il riscatto di Zapata la mossa.


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Da quando ho scritto il post un po' di cose son cambiate, soprattutto dietro ci siam registrati ( merito di Mexes che tiene un po' insieme il reparto nonostante la cappella che fa ogni 4 partite ) anche se non siamo fenomenali, mentre in mezzo Muntari sta facendo una stagione brutta per via dell'infortunio.
> 
> 
> Ora potrei pure esser d'accordo con te, anche se credo che prima punteremo sul difensore, come dice Gallo, spero che non sia il riscatto di Zapata la mossa.



ah scusa non mi sono accorto della data del post...pensavo fosse recente


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Maggio 2013)

*Secondo di Marzio sfuma la possiblità di vedere Strootman al Milan. Il centrocampista si trasferirà in inghilterra o al Chelsea o al Manchester United per circa 22 milioni.*


----------



## Frikez (10 Maggio 2013)

Ma và? Io pensavo che fossimo in pole


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Maggio 2013)

un gran peccato,prezzi fuori portata purtroppo...tutto sommato ci serve una tipologia di giocatore diverso


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2013)

Evidentemente aver offerto Emanuelson al Psv non ha contribuito a far decollare la trattativa


----------



## rossovero (10 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> un gran peccato,prezzi fuori portata purtroppo...tutto sommato ci serve una tipologia di giocatore diverso



Sì, chiunque fuorchè quelli che abbiamo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> un gran peccato,prezzi fuori portata purtroppo...tutto sommato ci serve una tipologia di giocatore diverso


In realtà era proprio il calciatore che ci serviva ma tant'è... il calcio italiano, fin quando si spaventerà di fronte ad un'offerta superiore ai venti milioni, non potrà mai più raggiungere certi livelli.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Maggio 2013)

Aspetta e spera,era da prendere quando costava 12.


----------



## Ale (10 Maggio 2013)

22 mln..sticavoli. altro che 7-8 mln oppure emanuelson


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In realtà era proprio il calciatore che ci serviva ma tant'è... il calcio italiano, fin quando si spaventerà di fronte ad un'offerta superiore ai venti milioni, non potrà mai più raggiungere certi livelli.



a noi serve un felipe anderson,un maher un eriksen,che poi strootman fosse tanto di guadagnato è indubbio


----------



## Dexter (10 Maggio 2013)

considerando che con una 30ina (a mio avviso) ti prendi fabregas,22 per strootman non li avrei spesi mai.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Maggio 2013)

Era da prendere prima, se non hai grosse disponibilità economiche non ti puoi permettere di rimandare gli acquisti perchè il prezzo sale.


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2013)

Si sapeva che ormai era perso...


----------



## The Ripper (10 Maggio 2013)

troppo caro. gran giocatore ma direi che il salto di qualità non ce lo faceva fare.
servono giocatori di altro spessore tecnico.

Lui lo avrei preso se avessimo avuto in casa già un giocatore tipo Hernanes


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2013)

Però è un giocatore di enorme personalità, di leadership, di carattere, di fisicità. E' un giocatore che fa presenza in mezzo al campo. La Juventus di Capello era fortissima ed ha fatto il record di punti con due mediani chiamati Emerson e Vieira in mezzo al campo, due che non avevano certo qualità tecniche superiori all'olandese.

Tutto per dire che il Milan ha indubbiamente bisogno di un giocatore di qualità che sappia giocare, ma non per forza deve essere a centrocampo, può esserlo anche sull'ala destra. 

Un centrocampo Strootman Montolivo Naingollan per citare tre nomi non sarebbe un centrocampo tecnicamente eccelso, ma sono tre giocatori di personalità, carattere, forza. Non vorrei mai io trovare la mia squadra contro un centrocampo composto da questi tre, avrei vita durissima. Se davanti a quei 3 ci metti 3 giocatori tecnici, bravi nell'1 contro 1 e che sappiano giocare a calcio (Elsha, Balotelli e ??? ) direi che metti in piedi una gran bella squadretta, dura da affrontare per chiunque. 

Ps. su quei punti di domanda faccio un esempio, per capirci, Ribery. Metti un giocatore con quel genere di caratteristiche li davanti, cambierebbe tutto.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però è un giocatore di enorme personalità, di leadership, di carattere, di fisicità. E' un giocatore che fa presenza in mezzo al campo. La Juventus di Capello era fortissima ed ha fatto il record di punti con due mediani chiamati Emerson e Vieira in mezzo al campo, due che non avevano certo qualità tecniche superiori all'olandese.
> 
> Tutto per dire che il Milan ha indubbiamente bisogno di un giocatore di qualità che sappia giocare, ma non per forza deve essere a centrocampo, può esserlo anche sull'ala destra.
> 
> ...



eh vabbè..magari! però, vedi, metti strootman ma anche un altro giocatore nuovo, nainngolan. flamini-montolivo-strootman o montolivo-de jong- strootman come lo vedi? io non un granché sinceramente...i problemi resterebbero pressoché invariati. 
certo, se davanti mettessi un altro giocatore al posto di niang (come dici tu, ad esempio un ribery) cambierebbe tutto e presentarsi anche con montolivo-de jong-strootman contro una quasiasi squadra, anche il bayern, sarebbe un grandissimissima cosa.

però strootman implica, per come siamo messi, almeno un altro acquisto di spessore: o a centrocampo o in attacco. in entrambi i casi deve essere uno molto tecnico, che sappia fare assist e trovare la rete. 

sul resto del discorso sono d'accordissimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> a noi serve un felipe anderson,un maher un eriksen,che poi strootman fosse tanto di guadagnato è indubbio


Insomma, Strootman avrebbe fatto il ruolo di Van Bommel, collante tra centrocampo e difesa davanti alla difesa senza peccare di qualità, d'altronde il senso tattico credo che sia la qualità in cui eccelle, in questo modo Montolivo sarebbe stato "dirottato" sulla mezz'ala e con loro il centrocampo avrebbe avuto geometrie invidiabili. Anderson, Maher sono giocatori dalle qualità straordinarie ma con un'attitudine offensiva eccessiva secondo me, a noi serve un centrocampo ordinato, organizzato e Strootman-Montolivo sarebbe stato oro colato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Maggio 2013)

Non preoccupatevi,
mio cugggino mi ha assicurato che il ragasso di un amica della cugggina della sua portinaia a parlato con Galliani che gli ha detto che abbiamo gia preso FAbregas Schweinsteiger e Hamsik


----------



## The Ripper (10 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Insomma, Strootman avrebbe fatto il ruolo di Van Bommel, collante tra centrocampo e difesa davanti alla difesa senza peccare di qualità, d'altronde il senso tattico credo che sia la qualità in cui eccelle, in questo modo Montolivo sarebbe stato "dirottato" sulla mezz'ala e con loro il centrocampo avrebbe avuto geometrie invidiabili. Anderson, Maher sono giocatori dalle qualità straordinarie ma con un'attitudine offensiva eccessiva secondo me, a noi serve un centrocampo ordinato, organizzato e Strootman-Montolivo sarebbe stato oro colato.


strootman è una mezzala. il fatto di giocare nel ruolo che fu di van bommel è una leggenda metropolitana.
nel 4-2-1-3 del PSV gioca sì affianco a van bommel ma ha "licenza di attaccare".
Infatti il PSV ha segnato più di 100 gol in campionato, ma ha perso ben 8 o 9 partite. in fase difensiva van bommel ha più volte salvato il di dietro ad advocaat.

Conosco bene il PSV... e lo temo per i preliminari.


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> strootman è una mezzala. il fatto di giocare nel ruolo che fu di van bommel è una leggenda metropolitana.
> nel 4-2-1-3 del PSV gioca sì affianco a van bommel ma ha "licenza di attaccare".
> Infatti il PSV ha segnato più di 100 gol in campionato, ma ha perso ben 8 o 9 partite. in fase difensiva van bommel ha più volte salvato il di dietro ad advocaat.
> 
> Conosco bene il PSV... e lo temo per i preliminari.



Concordo, quasi tutto lo considerano "il nuovo van Bommel", per via di quello che scrivono i giornali. E' vero che è il suo erede, ma per personalità, intelligenza e capacità tattiche non certo per collocazione in campo. Strootman è molto più offensivo. Lo seguo da parecchio tempo, ha poco più di 20 anni ma gioca come un veterano, è uno di quei giocatori che da un punto di vista fisico/tattico ti cambia un reparto.


----------



## ROQ (13 Maggio 2013)




----------



## runner (13 Maggio 2013)

sfuma perchè non è MAI stato nella nostra lista.....


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Giugno 2013)

La Gazzetta dice che, insieme all'Inter, continuiamo a seguirlo, credo agli Europei Under 21, possibile?


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> sfuma perchè non è MAI stato nella nostra lista.....



.


----------

